# What colour is Monty???



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Going to upload some pictures of Monty please bare with me!!!


Is he black? is he black with a fading grey gene? Is he going to turn silver?

Or as I suspect remain black with a silver hue as he is now?

He is 4 and started getting silver/grey bits around 18 months. Some days he looks blacker and others greyer!!!

Picture 1










Picture 2 










Picture 3 











Picture 4 taken a couple of days ago:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What does he look like close up? Does he have a combination of all black and all silver hairs or are they different colours along the hair shaft? Not that I can give you an answer but I just wondered!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I have just taken 3 more pictures and will upload bare with me can't do them all at once!!

He gets more grey/silver as his coat grows and he has a silver willy and bum 

It looks like separate hair colour??


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am sitting in the sun ... so therefore cant see pic clearly ... I will have a good look later .. it will be interesting to see what others think ... xxx

This weather is lovely .. sun warming my face and the leaves are falling from our trees :S crazy weather but nice xxx


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I am sitting in the sun ... so therefore cant see pic clearly ... I will have a good look later .. it will be interesting to see what others think ... xxx
> 
> This weather is lovely .. sun warming my face and the leaves are falling from our trees :S crazy weather but nice xxx


 Forget about sitting in the sun- get your backside on here properly and give me JoJo's opinion  xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

He looks lovely, sort of distinguised. 

Have no idea about colouring


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Coco has gone grey/silver not sure what you would call it. He is chocolate and only 9 months old. His head is still chocolate. It only happened when he had a hair cut but he is getting more grey, he'll look really old soon.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Maybe one of his parents has the silvering gene ... I think it's attractive. Bess's dad poodle is chocolate with the silvering gene so maybe the same will happen to her coat when she's a bit older ... I'd be happy if it does


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

MMmm i dont know either but wispa has gone the same way from lovely dark choc to light brown and slivery! lol  we love her what ever she looks like! sorry no help really


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Dawny said:


> MMmm i dont know either but wispa has gone the same way from lovely dark choc to light brown and slivery! lol  we love her what ever she looks like! sorry no help really


I think that means she is silver beige?


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Right could Monty possibly be a blue?

have a look at these pictures of blue poodles and the ones of two together show the difference between blue and black.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

I am no expert but it certainly looks like it!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah I think he could be a blue- just look at the feet 













Mind you he looks really black here with some brown


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Oh Wispa sounds silver beige .. I would love to see pics  I need Silver Beige for the CCCC (cockapoo coat colour catalogue) to keep the lovely Pebbles company  if Wispa would like to take part of course  

I love Monty's colouring .. it is only clear now in these pics that he has a dark grey tone with lighter silver in areas.. I would say it is has something to do with a fading gene somewhere in his background, as he is 4 years old he may not fade anymore, but he was solid black as a puppy ... 

I will wait to see what others think Shirley but I think we should move Mr Monty to the silver section, what do you think? .. I will need your support yet again and would ask you to email the first 3 pic here.. so we can update the catalogue ... 

I love his coat is it a dark grey  gorgeous  it has faded which in my mind is a fading gene, I saw a goldendoodle with the very same colouring a dark silver stunning coat ... I want Monty xxx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

*Caption contest!*

If he could only tell us what is going through his mind when you took that photo.......

Would it have been....

a) I have heard of Puss in Boots but this is ridiculous!

b) I will just die if she puts this photo on her bloomin forums!

c) I asked for pink ones!

Answers below please...  

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Blue .. there is another option  let me look again at Mr Monty's coat


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Sezra said:


> If he could only tell us what is going through his mind when you took that photo.......
> 
> Would it have been....
> 
> ...


He has got one bootee on now as he is scratching his bad ear.

I tell you he loves it!! hubby took it off to take him walkies and he had a sad face.

As I have said before if he was a person he would be Alan Carr.


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Oh Wispa sounds silver beige .. I would love to see pics  I need Silver Beige for the CCCC (cockapoo coat colour catalogue) to keep the lovely Pebbles company  if Wispa would like to take part of course
> 
> I love Monty's colouring .. it is only clear now in these pics that he has a dark grey tone with lighter silver in areas.. I would say it is has something to do with a fading gene somewhere in his background, as he is 4 years old he may not fade anymore, but he was solid black as a puppy ...
> 
> ...




You could just have him in his own section as a 

Black/blue with silver grey highlights  covers it all then


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Another recent picture shows more of coat:


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I like your thinking ... 

Which one is Monty... 

Blue which is a dilute of black with fading gene 
... or 
Silver which is a dilute of black with fading gene

He is not black .. although was solid black as a puppy ... ummm .. 

He looks Dark Silver/ Grey to me ..  but hey what do I know lol ...


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

In that pic he looks Blue.. :S

giggling here .. going to walk Oakley and have a colour rethink


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I value your opinion JoJo because you have an interest in coat colours and have taken the time to reply to my thread and give your ideas of his coat colour


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am not 100% sure ... 

Looked at all Monty's pic plus pics of Romeo (Janice's silver cockapoo) and various poodle pics ... 

I think Monty does have a fading gene in his background ... 

http://www.le-poodles-guide.com/poodle-colors.html

as he is a metal grey colouring rather than lighter silver and he is 4 years old ... I think he could be known as Blue  I know Blue may sound strange but many Blue Poodles look dark grey whereas silver poodles are much lighter ... well I have given it a go .. not sure if I am right but he is stunning Shirley


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I would love to see him in the fur so to speak


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Monty sends you all big licky lick licks for the nice compliments  

JoJo his head is black and shiny especially his ears but his body and tail has the most change and then his legs.

His silver bum is fairly new!!!

Today on field as he was running to me with the light on his coat it was really lovely.

When he gets clipped short he is more black.

But I'm liking the blue poodle coz it's sounds much more fun and to be honest some of the pictures I have seen of blues do look like him. 

But watch this space and see if it changes any more!!

Would be interesting to see if any of you with black cockapoos have noticed any changes in your dogs coats?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

So, does a fading gene mean that their hair goes grey? I'll tell my husband, he'll be pleased to have a new description for himself!

Rosie has silver hairs on her back, which are far more noticeable since her scalping (sorry, Jo-Jo, I keep meaning to send you pictures). Im not sure if you can see it here:


----------



## holicon (Mar 8, 2011)

Louise that is just how Coco has gone but with a lot more.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

A few white of grey hairs is quite normal in a dark coat .. no Rosie is not old  or fading ...

Where are my Rosie pics ???


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

JoJo said:


> A few white of grey hairs is quite normal in a dark coat .. no Rosie is not old  or fading ...
> 
> Where are my Rosie pics ???


Coming, I promise. Never get me to write for your blog - I'm soooooooo unreliable!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

I am getting more convinced Monty is BLUE.

After just reading a description of the blue coat and this Blue Standard is the best example of Montys coat:


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

Either that's blue and tabby, or there is a cat underneath that dog somewhere.

I think Monty is blue, but I am USELESS at colours, so don't listen to me!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

One minute I think he is blue for sure- then grey -- 

Sorry must be boring you all.

Just took these. Now black head and you can see colour change on legs and chest on 2nd picture.

1st picture he looks grey? or is it the blue 

Promise I won't post anymore


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I've got it!!! I know what colour Monty is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CUTE!!!! lol that is a colour isn't it!

lol don't stop posting you know we all love pics!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks hun. x

But what I mean is no more pics about his coat colour- you must all be bored with that one.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

nope! lol he's a cutie! and There's lots of people on here who love trying to figure it out I am sure you are fine...I however don't know much about coat colours...now paint colours on the other hand...I am a rock star! lol


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh Wispa sounds silver beige .. I would love to see pics I need Silver Beige for the CCCC (cockapoo coat colour catalogue) to keep the lovely Pebbles company if Wispa would like to take part of course 

hi thanks jojo, i'll do my best to get some pics of her, do i put them on here or send them to you some how? im rubbish at putting pics on here if you're on facebook you can find me on ilmc page and ill put some more on there you can use.


----------

